# Fleetwood E3 Problems



## liles1 (Jul 20, 2008)

We've owned our E3 for a little over a year (just out of warranty) and have used it only 6 times. I am starting to see a lot of the problems that other owners are experiencing. The water lines have been kinked to the outside shower, the inside shower stall separated from the wall, hot water heater problems and the sliding screen door panel fell apart on the last trip. I called the dealer and they told me that the service guys there had come up with a way to stiffen the screen door panel with rivets. I can't wait to see this and obviously indicates that the problem is wide spread. Not covered under warranty, but the dealer said they would do this no charge.

I love the trailer and it tows better than any I've had, but I am concerned about the quality of the convenience parts and the factory installation. I just don't see this trailer lasting as long as I had hoped without a lot of repairs and frustration. It is disappointing to spend so much money on an item and not get the quality that is expected. I hope the new Coleman/Fleetwood company reads these forum posts and works on correcting this in the future. 

Just wanted to vent a little bit and add my two cents worth after owning for a year. It has certainly been helpful for me to see the problems that others have experienced so I know what to look for. Some of the solutions people come with are ingenious and have saved a lot of time for me.

I'll let everyone know how the screen door repair works when I get it back.

Liles


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

I think you have problems no matter what camper you buy. I had a coleman destiny and had some issues with the door.

I have a Kit companion now. The factory put a screw in the wrong place and I had to have the entire floor replaced under warranty. My Dometic fridge went out twice (yellow ammonia leak) so I am replacing it with a dorm fridge. Had to replace the hot water thermostat and a startup capacitor in the AC. Also my front door kind of disintegrated and replaced that as well. After spending about 4 grand on non warranty repairs, I am fixing a lot of stuff my self and to my liking. I am hoping it will last a long time now.

I feel you pain. It is a lot of time and expense for so little use. We go about 4 - 6 times per year.

Good luck

J


----------



## canoeman (Aug 30, 2009)

I had many of the same problems, but as we fix the factory screw ups, the trailer gets better and better.
hang in there.
I replaced all my flexible water lines under the sink and in slide out
the trailers are good, the FACTORY quality control was NON-EXISTENT.


----------

